# Amac boxes.



## -Winters- (Oct 31, 2009)

These things

The Container Store > Clear Amac Boxes

Don't seem to be available anywhere in Europe.

Anyone seen them anywhere?

They would be great for arboreal slings/juvs.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Not seem them but it's easy to make your own out of perspex mate.


----------



## -Winters- (Oct 31, 2009)

Veyron said:


> Not seem them but it's easy to make your own out of perspex mate.


But much more expensive.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

I got an order in :whistling2:

Alot were broken or scuffed so made it unfeesable to sell them on :whistling2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

-Winters- said:


> But much more expensive.


How much are these boxes ?

I fail to see how buying the raw material is more expensive than buying the material AND having it pre-made...


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

The americans wont send them though,they did last year but same was happening they were losing more in refund!
I had to get them in Europe,there origin is Europe mad as it sounds but there nigh on impossible to find :whistling2:
Im waiting on manafacturer getting back to me to see if a better method of shipping can be done : victory:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Veyron they work out cheaper!

To make them DIY you need alot thicker materials than what makes the Amac boxes! 

Hopefully i can resolve something with manafacturer and start selling them on my thread :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

-Winters- said:


> But much more expensive.





StaneyWid said:


> Veyron they work out cheaper!


Just checked and they are, but not by much...talking pennies and the boxes on that list are small. I wouldn't pay more than £1 for a box unless it was for an adult on display, in which case I'd buy big sheets of perspex as these are too small for adults.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Just checked and they are, but not by much...talking pennies and the boxes on that list are small. I wouldn't pay more than £1 for a box unless it was for an adult on display, in which case I'd buy big sheets of perspex as these are too small for adults.


 
All diff sizes! Look on Youtube plenty of folk in America use them for Ts!
Def worth the money (If they all arrive intact)


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

They look brilliant, I see they sell green ones....that would be nice with a little LED light on the top!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

IceBloodExotics said:


> They look brilliant, I see they sell green ones....that would be nice with a little LED light on the top!


Yeuck . . . bite your tongue :gasp:


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

or arboreal sling housing go to ASDA cafe and treat yourself to a tall tub of jelly. Costs £1 but you get the jelly free. I told the nice lady behind the counter why I was eating jelly at 9:00am and she gave me some empties foc. They even have lids on.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Try Amjo boxes, they are pretty similar and you can buy them in the UK.

UKGE sell them, as does the actual website.


----------



## -Winters- (Oct 31, 2009)

GRB said:


> Try Amjo boxes, they are pretty similar and you can buy them in the UK.
> 
> UKGE sell them, as does the actual website.


How do the lids work on those boxes? Would they shut tight?

Thanks for the recommendation! They look great!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

-Winters- said:


> How do the lids work on those boxes? Would they shut tight?
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation! They look great!


Yeah they shut quite well, and the larger ones already have holes in them. 

I've been using the 'very large' ones from UKGE for some wolf spider adults and some of the smaller chilean tarantulas / juveniles.

The upright ones are worth a bash as well, although I've only seen them on the amjoboxes website. They'd be quite good for juvenile Avics I reckon if you added some more ventilation.


----------

